# Fattie tutorial



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Per wdbrand's request:

A fattie is a chub of breakfast sausage cooked on a smoker. I like to stuff mine with cheese and wrap in a basket weave of thin sliced bacon. First the weave.








Lay out 6 or 7 vertical strips of bacon. Next fold up every other strip. Next lay down a horizontal row, then fold down the folder up strips and fold up the others.










Continue this until the weave is complete.










Next unsleeve the sausage. I use 2 pieces of wax paper. Lay one on the table and lay the sausage on the sheet of wax paper. Next lay the other sheet of wax paper over the sausage and using a rolling pin, gently roll the sausage flat into a square or rectangle. You want it to be evenly about 1/4" thick. Next remove the top sheet and spread shredded cheese over the sausage make sure to keep the cheese well back from edges.










Next using the wax paper to aid, roll the sausage up into a log creating a spiral of cheese inside the sausage. Take your time doing this. Once rolled up, using your hands, seal the seam and both ends well. You want to prvent the melting cheese from escaping.










Next lay the newly formed chub onto the weave and gently wrap the weave over the sausage.










Next make a pan of foil just big enough to hold the sausage.This will prevent the oils from the fattie from dripping into your smoke. You will only want to use the foil for the first hour of smoking. After that just remove the fattie from the foil and lay straight on the grates. 










Smoke the fattie until the internal temp to 165*. Next remove from smoker and let cool. Then slice and enjoy!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

cant wait for the weekend. i've been wanting to do one or two of these.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Paymaster, I know it varies greatly by smoker/temp. But, approx. how long does it take to smoke a fattie? It looks amazing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

About 2 hours at 225-250 degrees. Make sure the meat gets to 165 degrees internal.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Pay. That answers my wondering how you did the bacon weave. Not much on takin pics, but will report back soon as I make the sausage in Nov. After I can around 40 pints, there will be a fattie made.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks Pay. That answers my wondering how you did the bacon weave. Not much on takin pics, but will report back soon as I make the sausage in Nov. After I can around 40 pints, there will be a fattie made.


 Yer welcome !
My wife and I once canned 65# of whole hog sausage over a weekend! I could not stand the smell of sausage cooking for months! I used a four eye stove, a electric fryer and a Coleman camp stove to get it done.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Now days I use a large two burner propane camp cooking stove which will hold 2 - 22 qt. pressure cookers. 17 to 20 pints per cooker, depending on type and style of jar. Biggest pain is packing the jars. Saw that you fried patties first. Have done that years ago. Settled on cod packing the jars. Much less mess and work.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets talk about canning sausage. Tell me about it please.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, go back to search and look up hog killin at Thanksgiving. I had a post on here last year[ or first of this year] that covered it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Should have been "cold packing".


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Beautiful, cholestoral building, heart stopping, goodness.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cardiac clogging gut grenade!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM!!! That looks so good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I don't recall seeing how many pounds of sausage you use for that fatty. How much? Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I use a 1 pound chub. Now I have made some bigger by mixing ground deer with the sausage. Just add a couple more rows of bacon in the weave.Little longer cook time as well.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

loks good got to try it


----------

